# Westbranch?



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone been by westbranch lately? Hoping to get out Sunday to try and get some Muskie? Wondering if it is thawed out yet


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing and was gonna try Sunday since the lake looks like a no go 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishkid36 (Mar 10, 2021)

Can everyone keep this thaw on Westbranch updated and I will as well !! I can't wait to hit that water crappie fishing!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got back from a ride around WBRANCH, pretty well open all over, except by the east end dam area, still ice in that area. West end looked ice free , bays may have ice not sure. But one guy launched at the gravel ramp at RS road, anothe trailer at the west ramp. No docks in at east or west ramp , just the floatation blocks stacked up, must be rebuilding the docks elsewhere. Water looked clear by the ramps. Today’s wind will break up some or the ice on the east side. Knapp road area still low, just water around the creek channel.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Mostly open but there were some guys ice fishing in the bay next to the bridge on rock springs road yesterday morning.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Well there sure isn’t any ice in that area now even the far bay is open. Only ice is by the east side and in the marina bay past the fishing pier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Snag did you get a look at the campground ramp. Might go solo friday need the docks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

No I didn’t go that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

I went to the campground ramp today.signs there are a lot of signs for registered campers only. So they still have the campground ramp closed for noncampers !!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dont think they'd mess with me this time of the year. I'll probably be the only one there.


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Docks are in at campground .


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Cant let everyone know


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

As of 27 ish hours ago <the dam> hit it last night 3/10/21 as you can see in picture...sunset till an hour after. No fish but decent bump close to shore with retrieve and a large crankbait. I saw no ice whatsoever and 1 boat heading into East launch. Some shore ice stacked up in most northeast corner from south/west winds. I would imagine some back bays on north side still have ice??? But with low water still not really fishable just yet. Clarity on dam was ok at best. Around 7 last night the wind dialed off abit to almost a ripple and noticed better clarity almost instantly. Got a more west wind this weekend with cooler temperatures...but fishing should still provide out there with TIME put in and hooks in the water.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...this was February 28th at mid morning...don't take long for a change with ice/water and some warm temperatures...plus the right kinda wind.

...picture is looking south from intake bridge. Notice the large rocks some kids had tossed out on ice...plus the fog was cool.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...just alittle history with ole <Branch>

Don.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Hard to believe it’s been 20 years since we drove on it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...drove on it? Crazy ain't it?

...4 or 5 years ago in late January I was out and about doing recon with lake and came across a guy that was done ice fishing...this was mid lake <marina> guy said he had to drill 14 inches to water. 

...in the end with reading that last picture about <dam> and fishing hardcore since April 2014...my absolute favorite place to fish/get away/recon/explore...no dwellings what so ever on shore lines...deep water with dam side. Weedy bays...silver creek bay and its adventures...are just some of what WESTBRANCH has to offer. 

...offer??? Yes it's a public offer that provides what all could want with its unrestricted horse power/kayak nation/poonboat...music playing/goodtimes and tournament fishing.

I just ask here and now to respect this place and report any wrong doings with it...god knows I did in past. Yea there is trash here and there...but clean place for sure. Can't have it all...but westbranch CAN be that place.

...don't mean to get carried away with post that ain't mine...but it did say westbranch? Lol.

Just...





















I love the place and what it has to OFFER.

#fish grips
#a big <dam> net
#cam to take that picture 
#goodtimes
#pass this along to others. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm just saying...a picture holds a 1,000...just ask or pm...I got stories. 

Don.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Did anyone get out to west branch today and check a water temp? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We will be out in the morning.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Heard 45 but hard to believe


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I got any where from 42 to 49. Warmer shallow.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We got out Sunday that wind was howling all day. Ended up getting two and had two more follows. Water was 41-43 may try st pattys day.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice! any docks in yet? I want to get out but I’m pampering my new boat. Rather not beach it.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the campground docks are in we used the ramp closet to the dam no docks in but isn’t to bad if you got two guys the left side is deep enough to nose in and get to shore


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks, I might give it a shot but will probably be alone. Someone could make some money vallet parking!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...alone = big net.

Good luck man.

Don.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Kevin05 said:


> We got out Sunday that wind was howling all day. Ended up getting two and had two more follows. Water was 41-43 may try st pattys day


Awesome job I’ll be heading to WB soon to try to get my first musky casting. Will you share what type of bait you caught these on?

‘I’ve planning on throwing 4” shad crank baits, spring dawg rubber baits and some glide baits.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was using a krave jr jerk baiting it ny buddy got his on a 3 inch slammer crank. I got one today trolling a 6 inch slammer minnow 38 inch


----------



## Bark61 (Sep 5, 2017)

We were out on WB yesterday 3/22 to shake down the boat for the first time this season. Water was flat and 42-46 deg depending on where we were. We grabbed a small 24" muskie while throwing some small bass lures. No ramps at east or west yet.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

i have a 6'6 medium heavy fast action rod with a baitcaster spooled with 15lb mono and ill probably use a wire leader or 20lb fluoro leader. Im gonna be throwing a spinner bait and probably some jerkbaits. Will i be cool??


----------



## socialfisherman (Apr 21, 2012)

Picked up this guy yesterday afternoon about 1/2 mile from the dam. This 38” hit on a shad crankbait 50’ back trolling at 1.6 mph. Tried casting a spinner all morning with no luck. Decided to troll back to the launch and picked him up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

How is the water clarity on WB, currently? 

Thanks.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Color but very fishable. Caught 2 today on a 6" Swim bait. Water was 48 pretty much every where I went.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

flyasf said:


> i have a 6'6 medium heavy fast action rod with a baitcaster spooled with 15lb mono and ill probably use a wire leader or 20lb fluoro leader. Im gonna be throwing a spinner bait and probably some jerkbaits. Will i be cool??


some time they do not like wire leader ,i prefer mono leader 40# and up.,from 24" to 36".


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

WB dam last night. Bite was slow . At least I wasn't skunked.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

HappySnag said:


> some time they do not like wire leader ,i prefer mono leader 40# and up.,from 24" to 36".


okay thanks


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

does west branch have park rangers and police like plx. I just bought a kayak and its unregistered will i be cool ??


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yes, get it registered. and don't block the ramps either.


flyasf said:


> does west branch have park rangers and police like plx. I just bought a kayak and its unregistered will i be cool ??


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW why would you even ask that question


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

flyasf said:


> does west branch have park rangers and police like plx. I just bought a kayak and its unregistered will i be cool ??


 Yes, rangerjulie here on OGF. Seen her wrangle in some jet skiers speeding in the no wake, she did this from shore. LOL. Then you have the patrol boat.... Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

flyasf said:


> does west branch have park rangers and police like plx. I just bought a kayak and its unregistered will i be cool ??


Get it registered! Why put your self through the hassle of looking over your shoulder? And you are breaking the LAW!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I see Kayakers all the time with no numbers. As if they don't know the laws.


----------



## flyasf (Mar 19, 2021)

Eyes on te ice said:


> Get it registered! Why put your self through the hassle of looking over your shoulder? And you are breaking the LAW!


im getting it registered but i literally just bought it tuesday night. Currently in registration process


----------

